# The Calvinist Movie



## James Hosie (Nov 20, 2017)

Has anyone seen the Calvinist movie? What are your thoughts? Worthwhile watching? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 20, 2017)

Yes brother. It is very well done. You wouldn't regret it.


----------



## earl40 (Nov 21, 2017)

James Hosie said:


> Has anyone seen the Calvinist movie?


No.


James Hosie said:


> What are your thoughts?



Do I have to? 



James Hosie said:


> Worthwhile watching?



If worthwhile I ought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 21, 2017)

I thought it was awesome. It basically laid out my journey to reformed theology, so it resonated with me personally. It is not just a Calvinism documentary but an expose on the YRR movement.


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there a site where I can watch this movie for free?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2017)

Ray said:


> Is there a site where I can watch this movie for free?


Far as I know, while it was funded by a Kickstarter campaign that raised something like $80,000, this is a dvd that is for sale. See the link here https://heidelblog.net/2017/09/its-here-calvinist-the-movie/


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Far as I know, while it was funded by a Kickstarter campaign that raised something like $80,000, this is a dvd that is for sale. See the link here https://heidelblog.net/2017/09/its-here-calvinist-the-movie/


Thank you.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Nov 22, 2017)

You can stream it here: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/calvinist


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Far as I know, while it was funded by a Kickstarter campaign that raised something like $80,000, this is a dvd that is for sale. See the link here https://heidelblog.net/2017/09/its-here-calvinist-the-movie/


Have you seen it? Is it good?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 22, 2017)

Ray said:


> Have you seen it? Is it good?


I have not seen it.


----------



## jw (Nov 22, 2017)

In Soviet Russia, Calvinist Movie sees _you_!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JesusIsLord (Nov 22, 2017)

Our church had a free screening with Les . I feel the movie was nostalgic as it reminded me of my journey to the doctrines of grace. However, I feel like it just added to the already confusing term Calvinism. I hoped that they would have explained that Calvinism cannot be separated from Calvin’s reformed theology and that to be reformed means holding to reformed theology as a whole and not just Tulip. No complaints about the movie, I just think that many will walk away still thinking of themselves as reformed and being far from it. 

Ps, as I’m typing this, I really don’t want it to seem like I’m complaining. I hope it doesn’t come off that way

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2017)

I helped sponsor the effort and got a credit at its end. I think the movie is done well and will appeal to new Calvinists. I just wanted more depth than just the explanations of TULIP.

https://www.puritanboard.com/threads/im-a-calvinist-documentary.90171/page-2#post-1147167

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 22, 2017)

Ray said:


> Is there a site where I can watch this movie for free?


No such site legally exists to date.


----------



## Ray (Nov 22, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> No such site legally exists to date.


Wish there was. I Don’t want to purchase anything I don’t like.


----------



## BG (Nov 22, 2017)

JesusIsLord said:


> Our church had a free screening with Les . I feel the movie was nostalgic as it reminded me of my journey to the doctrines of grace. However, I feel like it just added to the already confusing term Calvinism. I hoped that they would have explained that Calvinism cannot be separated from Calvin’s reformed theology and that to be reformed means holding to reformed theology as a whole and not just Tulip. No complaints about the movie, I just think that many will walk away still thinking of themselves as reformed and being far from it.
> 
> Ps, as I’m typing this, I really don’t want it to seem like I’m complaining. I hope it doesn’t come off that way




It is like teaching people algebra who don’t understand addition. covenant theology is the foundation for The doctrine of grace no Covenant theology no doctrine of grace.


----------



## malcolmmaxwell60 (Nov 22, 2017)

Is it in the theaters or on DVDS 

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 22, 2017)

Andrew P.C. said:


> You can stream it here: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/calvinist



Do you have to pay a monthly fee to join vimeo just to watch The Calvinist? Is it like netflix or can you just join for free to watch movies that you buy?


----------



## Polanus1561 (Nov 22, 2017)

you pay to stream it free for 48 hours OR for life. Not a membership fee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been told it's a good movie but they lost me when I saw a bunch of the young, restless, and reformed crowd. Not a fan of that group of folks.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 24, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> I've been told it's a good movie but they lost me when I saw a bunch of the young, restless, and reformed crowd. Not a fan of that group of folks.



You don't like young people who are reformed? I think you won't be disappointed. They talk about the wrong paths that were taken and corrected....being corrected. They talk about the pride that filled people when they first heard of Calvinism and how they wondered if people were even saved who weren't reformed. I think we can all acknowledge that we have more pride than we should even the old, slow, reformed crowd .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2017)

John Yap said:


> you pay to stream it free



I'll need a translator for that one.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Nov 25, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> You don't like young people who are reformed? I think you won't be disappointed. They talk about the wrong paths that were taken and corrected....being corrected. They talk about the pride that filled people when they first heard of Calvinism and how they wondered if people were even saved who weren't reformed. I think we can all acknowledge that we have more pride than we should even the old, slow, reformed crowd .



Umm...no. That's absolutely the wrong take away from that. I don't care for the YRR movement, as a group of folks promoting their theological views. It's struck me as hipster religiosity and I didn't care for it when it started and really don't care for it as it's morphed. 

But thanks for giving me a chance to clarify my point. To say that I "don't like people who are reformed" would put me in a tough spot, since I look at a guy in the mirror everyday who's Reformed, I live with some, serve alongside many, count tons of them as friends, and serve some, too.


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 25, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> Umm...no. That's absolutely the wrong take away from that. I don't care for the YRR movement, as a group of folks promoting their theological views. It's struck me as hipster religiosity and I didn't care for it when it started and really don't care for it as it's morphed.
> 
> But thanks for giving me a chance to clarify my point. To say that I "don't like people who are reformed" would put me in a tough spot, since I look at a guy in the mirror everyday who's Reformed, I live with some, serve alongside many, count tons of them as friends, and serve some, too.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe we are allowed to "not care for" a part of the body of Christ. Their movement is no different than any other reformed movement. No reformed movement started out perfectly. Luther had many things to work through along with those who followed him. I doubt even Calvin had everything perfect when he discovered reformed theology. 

Things the YRR movement were doing incorrectly (being over zealous with trying to force Calvinism onto every Christian and not being a member of a church etc) were identified and shown to them that it needed to be corrected. The documentary (has actual people who are known to identify with this group) shows the spiritual journey this group went through. It might have started out as hipster religiosity, but they've grown in their understanding, and have matured in Christ. 

Paul didn't decide he didn't care for a certain church because of the sin or incorrect things they did. He helped them by teaching them correct doctrine. That's exactly what other pastors have done for the YRR group. It's the appropriate thing they could have done not only because this group is made up of our brothers and sisters, but because God commands it. God commands that we disciple others not walk away from them because we don't care for the likes of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Inactiver user19912 (Nov 25, 2017)

OPC'n said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't believe we are allowed to "not care for" a part of the body of Christ. Their movement is no different than any other reformed movement. No reformed movement started out perfectly. Luther had many things to work through along with those who followed him. I doubt even Calvin had everything perfect when he discovered reformed theology.
> 
> Things the YRR movement were doing incorrectly (being over zealous with trying to force Calvinism onto every Christian and not being a member of a church etc) were identified and shown to them that it needed to be corrected. The documentary (has actual people who are known to identify with this group) shows the spiritual journey this group went through. It might have started out as hipster religiosity, but they've grown in their understanding, and have matured in Christ.
> 
> Paul didn't decide he didn't care for a certain church because of the sin or incorrect things they did. He helped them by teaching them correct doctrine. That's exactly what other pastors have done for the YRR group. It's the appropriate thing they could have done not only because this group is made up of our brothers and sisters, but because God commands it. God commands that we disciple others not walk away from them because we don't care for the likes of them.



OK. I think there's a difference to be clarified between not liking a theological movement and not liking the people. I thought I'd made that but perhaps I should've been clearer. Please forgive my lack of awareness of how this would be received. 

For the record: I don't care for the YRR movement as they've presented their views; I generally find how "celebrity Christians/Pastors" are presented and defended off putting. I have no personal opinion of them as people because I haven't sat down with every person who's a part of that movement. As far as their salvation that's between them and the Lord and I have and will continue to take them at their word that they're brothers and sisters in Christ unless and until some sort of formal Church discipline takes place that affirms otherwise. I hope that this clears up any confusion. 

This is also a good reminder of why I joined PB so many years ago but have so few posts. I'll leave these remarks up because I don't want to mess up the flow of the post but I regret even commenting in the first place. So the floor is yours from this point forward to do with as you will.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheOldCourse (Nov 25, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> OK. I think there's a difference to be clarified between not liking a theological movement and not liking the people. I thought I'd made that but perhaps I should've been clearer. Please forgive my lack of awareness of how this would be received.
> 
> For the record: I don't care for the YRR movement as they've presented their views; I generally find how "celebrity Christians/Pastors" are presented and defended off putting. I have no personal opinion of them as people because I haven't sat down with every person who's a part of that movement. As far as their salvation that's between them and the Lord and I have and will continue to take them at their word that they're brothers and sisters in Christ unless and until some sort of formal Church discipline takes place that affirms otherwise. I hope that this clears up any confusion.
> 
> This is also a good reminder of why I joined PB so many years ago but have so few posts. I'll leave these remarks up because I don't want to mess up the flow of the post but I regret even commenting in the first place. So the floor is yours from this point forward to do with as you will.



Your posts were fine and I think most of us understood what you meant. There's a lot that's not Reformed and even anti-Reformed in the YRR movement and the more its presented as what it means to be Reformed or a Calvinist the more it obscures true (and biblical) Reformed theology and practice. One would hope it could prove a "halfway house" for those moving towards the Reformation and at times it has, but it as often proves the opposite as its characteristics begin to be adopted in ostensibly confessional Reformed churches. Gillespie clearly didn't care for prelatism, we can not care for the YRR.


----------



## jw (Nov 25, 2017)

I was young, restless, and Calvinistic before it was cool. Now I’m older, trying to rest in Christ fully, and am, curmudgeonly-while-working-toward-winsomely, reforming.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 25, 2017)

Me, too, Josh.

Then again, I do like to let folks know where I stand (see attached).


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Nov 25, 2017)

USNCerGuard said:


> OK. I think there's a difference to be clarified between not liking a theological movement and not liking the people. I thought I'd made that but perhaps I should've been clearer. Please forgive my lack of awareness of how this would be received.
> 
> For the record: I don't care for the YRR movement as they've presented their views; I generally find how "celebrity Christians/Pastors" are presented and defended off putting. I have no personal opinion of them as people because I haven't sat down with every person who's a part of that movement. As far as their salvation that's between them and the Lord and I have and will continue to take them at their word that they're brothers and sisters in Christ unless and until some sort of formal Church discipline takes place that affirms otherwise. I hope that this clears up any confusion.
> 
> This is also a good reminder of why I joined PB so many years ago but have so few posts. I'll leave these remarks up because I don't want to mess up the flow of the post but I regret even commenting in the first place. So the floor is yours from this point forward to do with as you will.



I understand what you were saying brother - don't worry about it.


----------



## Timotheos (Nov 25, 2017)

I felt the movie did a good job moving beyond TULIP (it was basic) to confessional reformed theology.


----------



## jakeswink (Nov 26, 2017)

The movie was intended to watch and see what happened to the YRR movement as a whole. It looked at the primary people (Piper, Keller, Sproul, MacArthur) and it does do more than just talk "TULIP." I recommend the movie to many types of people, but mostly to people who have seen friends and loved one become "reformed" and want to know more about what that is. 

Disclaimer: I am a friend of the creator.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 26, 2017)

Color me uninformed on the YRR experience, but why is MacArthur classed as Reformed? Or is it clear in the film the difference between Reformed and dispensationalism, Tulip profession notwithstanding? Will the uniformed gather from the film what to expect if they were to check out a local confessionally reformed church?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOldCourse (Nov 26, 2017)

jakeswink said:


> The movie was intended to watch and see what happened to the YRR movement as a whole. It looked at the primary people (Piper, Keller, Sproul, MacArthur) and it does do more than just talk "TULIP." I recommend the movie to many types of people, but mostly to people who have seen friends and loved one become "reformed" and want to know more about what that is.
> 
> Disclaimer: I am a friend of the creator.



Not having seen the movie, does it deal with some of the more problematic figures in the movement like Driscoll, Mahaney, Tullian, etc? Driscoll's influence was probably right up there with Piper in the early going and pretty clearly exemplifies many of its more serious issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakeswink (Nov 26, 2017)

TheOldCourse said:


> Not having seen the movie, does it deal with some of the more problematic figures in the movement like Driscoll, Mahaney, Tullian, etc? Driscoll's influence was probably right up there with Piper in the early going and pretty clearly exemplifies many of its more serious issues.



@TheOldCourse Yes. Specifically, Driscoll. Exactly for the reasons you specified. The other issue he spends a bit of time on is the Reformed Rap (Shai Linne for example). This is because the Christian rap genre was created concurrently with the YRR.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jakeswink (Nov 26, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Color me uninformed on the YRR experience, but why is MacArthur classed as Reformed? Or is it clear in the film the difference between Reformed and dispensationalism, Tulip profession notwithstanding? Will the uniformed gather from the film what to expect if they were to check out a local confessionally reformed church?



He only spends a brief amount of time on MacArthur. It is just as a reference to the past people who held to the "doctrines of grace." Les doesn't go into the "Ref/Dispensational" distinctions at all. 

The uninformed will gather "TULIP" and the basics of WHAT the confessions are. Personally, I wish he would have dove more into the confessions, but hopefully, maybe he will make a second movie.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 7239 (Nov 26, 2017)

It was okay, but I don’t think I would use it as a tool to share the Reformed faith. It takes some weird turns and spends time talking about Mark Driscoll for some reason. And concludes by bringing racial inequality into the equation?? It’s more of a over view of the YRR movement within the Baptist Church circa 2003-2012, but has Presbyterians (Sproul, Duncan, etc.) explaining the doctrines of grace— no wonder they were so restless. The doctrines of grace separated from convenant theology create an unresolved tension in my opinion.

If you want a dvd I will mail you mine no charge. PM me the shipping address


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 27, 2017)

I think one main thing I got out of it is how quickly man's ability to fall into pride and look down on others for not being very knowledgeable about God. We should be concerned about people's lack of knowledge about God and do our duty to give out the truth, but our knowledge about God should humble us because we know what great sinners we still are and because we are to show God's love to everyone especially his people. And we shouldn't make cheeky remarks about God's people even if we feel we are in possession of greater knowledge than they are. This is what I believe this documentary is trying to convey that they have and are still learning. I think it's something we all can learn .


----------



## Ed Walsh (Dec 10, 2017)

Just finished the Calvinist movie tonight with my family. I thought it was quite good, but it was not exactly what I was expecting. I thought it might be useful as an evangelistic tool for a younger churched and nominally Christian audience. It revealed that many in the YRR movement have a weak view of the Church. I give it B to a B- rating.


----------



## confessionalbibliophile (Dec 20, 2017)

Calvinist is a wonderful film that lays out the story of how so many of us came to discover the Reformed tradition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

